# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ndoshta një ditë

## ony_anna

Ndoshta do te mesoj edhe une te them jo kur te tjeret te kene nevoje. Ndoshta jam shume e mire si mike por shume e pameshire si armike. Jeta me ka mesuar te buzqesh, te bej sikur s’kuptoj edhe te vazhdoj perpara. 

Mos harro gjithmone do te kesh nevoje per dicka por un s’do te jem me. Do harroj fjalen ‘Po’,  do harroj edhe shprehjen ‘Do te jem gjithmone ketu per ty’ sepse ti nuk dite kurre, qofte edhe nje here te vetme te jesh aty, kur un kisha nevoje. Kur derdhja lot edhe vetem nje fjale e mire me mjaftonte ‘Gjerat do te shkojne ne rregull’. Tashme kam mesuar t’ja them keto fjale. Cdo problem e ka nje zgjidhje, pas nje shiu del dielli... 

Kohen qe kam kaluar me ty apo me te tjere qe me kane zhgenjyer, nuk e quaj kohe te humbur. Per mire apo per keq, dicka me kini lene..qofte edhe nje buzqeshje, qofte edhe nje urim…

Te kesh shoke ndoshta eshte fat dhe une kam shokun me te mire ne kete jete, kam vetveten  :buzeqeshje:  

Te kam shume xhan, por…

----------


## toni54

do te jem aty ku e kam vendin....do te arrihet ajo gje e pakte e thjesht po me shume vler ....

----------


## Arvima

Ndoshta nje dite do te kujtoj kete kohe qe po jetoj tani....

----------

